# Zugriff auf xampp mit dyndns



## milky2911 (27. Februar 2010)

Sicher wurde das Thema schon ausführlich beschrieben, kann es aber leider nicht finden.
Ich habe in meinem Netzwerk ( router netgear ) 4 Rechner angeschlossen. Auf PC 1 habe ich xampp installiert und gestartet. Bei dyndns habe ich ein benutzer angelegt. ( milxxx.dyndns.org)
Au dem Router habe ich für den PC1 auch den Port 80 und 21 freigegeben ( http, ftp )
Wenn ich von pc2 die ip 192.xxx.x.x auf dem IE eingebe gelange ich auf mit entsprechender abfrage auf die xampp seite. Das gleiche kann ihc auch auf pc 1 machen oder mit localhost.
Wenn ich über den IE die Seite http://anonymouse.org  aufrufe und dort http//milxxx.dyndns.org aufrufe, erhalte ich die meldung das diese seite nur 
Neue XAMPP Security-Konzept:
Zugang zu der gewünschten Verzeichnis ist nur aus dem lokalen Netz.
Diese Einstellung kann in der Datei "konfiguriert httpd-xampp.conf".

Was habe ich fasch gemacht? in die datei xampp.conf habe ich folgende einstellungen :

```
<VirtualHost milxxx.dyndns.org>          
    ServerAdmin milxxx@gmx.de           
    DocumentRoot "C:/xampp/htdocs"        
    ServerName milxxx.dyndns.org       
</VirtualHost>
```

Auf allen pc habe ich teamviever zu laufen.

Ziel der ganzen aktion soll nur der zugriff auf eine webseite sein.

Wäre toll wenn ich noch ein paar anregungen erhalten könnte.

Tilman


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Februar 2010)

Moin Tilman,

guggsdu: http://www.bennyn.de/webanwendungen/virtual-server/neues-xampp-sicherheitskonzept.html

(Nicht vergessen, den Apache danach neu zu Starten)


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> guggsdu: http://www.bennyn.de/webanwendungen/virtual-server/neues-xampp-sicherheitskonzept.html


Um Gottes Willen. 
Das Sicherheitskonzept betrifft ausschliesslich die internen Verzeichnisse.
Benenne die index.html und index.php um und lege eine eigene Startseite an.
Bzw. wenn Du besagte Dateien umbenennst und keine eigene Startseite anlegst, bekommst Du den Verzeichnisinhalt aufgelistet.

Es ist also vollkommen überflüssig am Sicherheitskonzept etwas zu ändern, es sei denn man will Fernwartungen vornehmen können.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## milky2911 (27. Februar 2010)

Auch die änderung der index datei hat keinen erfolg. ich bekomme immer noch die gleichen meldungen.
Ich denke das problem liegt in der datei "httpd-xampp.conf.
Aber leider weis ich nicht was dort einzutragen ist.

Tilman


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Februar 2010)

milky2911 hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke das problem liegt in der datei "httpd-xampp.conf.


Nich wenn Du keine Änderungen vorgenommen hast.
Ich habe es extra mit einer "jungfräulichen" XAMPP Version ausprobiert (v1.7.3 frisch runtergeladen).
Ganz ohne änderungen lässt sich das Verzeichnis anzeigen, wenn die index.html und index.php umbenannt sind.
Ebenso wird eine eigene index.php anstandslos akzeptiert..... und auch eine phpinfo.php lässt sich problemlos aufrufen.
Eigene Unterverzeichnisse und darin befindliche Dateien funktionieren auch.
Selbst über Deinen oben genannten Dienst funktioniert es.

Das Problem sollte also an anderer Stelle zu suchen sein.
Hast Du den Browser-Cache mal geleert?
Hast Du mal versucht die Seite ohne den obigen Service direkt aufzurufen?


----------

